

Ask HN: Do we need SMS based authentication? - arunoda

I'm doing a research on multi-factor authentication methods and how it's used today.<p>Do you really think SMS based authentication secure your app?
Whether you like to integrate something like to your app in future or have you already integrated?
======
1123581321
The multi-factor apps I use are more secure, assuming they are built
correctly. Even if they are not secure, I think they are, and that's a relief
for me. I want to provide that to my users.

Were I to implement extra auth I would probably use a Twilio library.

~~~
arunoda
Thanks for the info. That's interesting :)

------
dkd903
I think that unless it is for a over critical application like internet
banking, SMS authentication is too much of a hassle for most users.

